# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  pitanje za šefice od autosjedalica

## Barbi

Cure koje ste aktivne na ovom projektu, baš sam se pitala jednu stvar. Pratite li na nekim siteovima tipa ADAC-a (ima li još uopće takvih neovisnih organizacija koje testiraju autosjedalice?) baš konkretne modele konkretnih proizvođača autosjedalica sa ocjenama koje su dobile?
Naime, mislim da bi bilo super korisno (barem meni) napraviti nekakvu rang listu sjedalica prema ocjenama kakve su dobile na testovima kako bi roditeljima bilo lakše odlučiti koju baš konkretnu sjedalicu kupiti.
Često su razlike u cijenama minimalne u odnosu na razlike u ocjenama.

Ne mislim da to budu nekakve preporuke šta kupiti a šta ne, nego čisto okvirno da bi neupućeni roditelj znao šta dobiva za novac koji daje, pa će netko možda radije kupiti rabljenu sjedalicu s boljim ocjenama od nove s lošijim.

Meni će za jedno pola godine trebati jedna od 0-13 kg, i već sad razmišljam intenzivno koja bi to mogla biti. :?

----------


## ivana7997

barbi, tako nesto vec postoji na portalu, evo link http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=226&Show=1280

----------


## brane

najbolja sjedalica je ona sjedalica koja odgovara tvom automobilu tj. "leži" na sjedalu pravilno i dobro

i najbolja sjedalica je ona sjedalica koja zadovoljava standard regulacije ECE R44.03  i ima oznaku /naljepnicu atesta

ne bi bilo dobro da ti preporučimo maxi cosi ako tebi u automobilu maxi cosi uopće ne odgovara i ne može se pravilno montirati...

----------


## Barbi

TO Ivana, hvala, nisam to našla na portalu!!!!

Brane, ne razumijem kako mi sjedalica ne bi pasala u autu ako je stražnje sjedište dovoljno prostrano i ima sva tri pojasa? Možda bolje paše na bočno nego na srednje sjedalo, ali ne znam kakva bi to trebala sjedalica biti da mi ne paše?

----------


## brane

ne paše svaka sjedalica svakom autu
neke sjedalice jednostavno "ne leže" dobro na nekom sjedalu i jako teško ih je namjestiti ispravno

----------


## casper

Ono što je Brane htjela reći je da ako kupuješ autosjedalicu možeš pratiti ADAC-ove i ine druge testove koje su rađene ali da staviš u uži izbor njih nekoliko.
Kad izabereš ono što tebi odgovara onda odeš u dućan i zamoliš prodavača da ti dozvoli da sjedalicu probaš montirati u auto.
Ne leže sve sjedalicu u autu na isti način.
Neka sjedala su više u koso prema natrag, neka su ravnija, neka imaju bočne strane malo uzdignute, a sredina je malo višlja, neka su kožna......
Naravno da se tu radi o cm ali ipak se osjeti razlika.

Tako da kad mi savjetujemo o autosjedalicama kažemo da ona mora biti odgovarajuća za djete (po kilaži, stupnju razvoja i td.), mora imati trenutno važeći standart, mora biti unutar roka trajanja (uglavnom između 6-8 g.) i mora odgovarati tvom, tj. dotičnom automobilu.

----------


## Mamaitata

Evo i friskih testova koje je proveo Austrijski OAMTC a tu je i stranica na kojoj imate sve zivo o autosjedalicama. Na zalost sve je na njemackom ali same rezultate cete skuziti i ako ga ne znate.



http://www.oeamtc.at/tests/kindersitze/

http://www.autokindersitz.at/start/index.html

----------


## Ancica

brane i casper su odlicno rekle.

moze sjedalica biti super rangirana po adacovom testu, recimo, al ak ne sjeda dobro u tvoj auto, mozes se slikat.  a to cak i ovisi o mjestu u samom autu.

recimo ja imam troredac iliti minikombi gdje ima tri reda sjedala.  maxi-cosi i roemer boosteri, dvije vrlo kvalitetne marke, sjedaju odlicno u drugi red ali klimaju u trecem jer mi je sjediste u trecem redu vrlo ravno, klupasto.

nekim ljudima neka sjedalica odlicno sjeda u mjestima sa strane ali u sredini nikako.  nekima obrnuto.  nekim autima (kao sto je twingo, recimo) skoro nijedna sjedalica ne odgovara zbog mjesta gdje se nalazi vez za sigurnosni pojas (al smo nasli jednu koja je super sjela pa ima nade i za twinga :D) .

cinjenica je da mozes biti malo sumnjiva prema sjedalicama koje su jeftinjava u cijeni, ali i medu njima ima dobrih, a i koje ce ti dobro sjesti u auto.  al isto moras znati i da ti ni visoka cijena sjedalice, niti visoka rangiranost na ljestvici ne osiguravaju automatski sigurnu voznju za dijete.

----------


## Barbi

Uf, baš cijela filozofija. :/ 
A prepostavljam da nema nekih testova koji modeli sjedalica dobro pašu u koje modele auta?

Ja trenutno imam dva auta i dva boostera (Maxi Cosi Rodi xp i Romer Kid), svaki u jednom autu i mislim da oba super pašu na sjedalo.

Znači da kod one najmanje sjedalice najbolje krenem s isprobavanjem.

----------


## ina66

> nekim autima (kao sto je twingo, recimo) skoro nijedna sjedalica ne odgovara zbog mjesta gdje se nalazi vez za sigurnosni pojas (al smo nasli jednu koja je super sjela pa ima nade i za twinga ) .


kad je bila akcija pregledavanja sjedalica u Splitu, MM je išao baš s twingom i kaže da su dvije cure morale "leći" na sjedalicu da bi bila čvrsto fiksirana
BTW, on ima preko 100kg i to mu samome nije uspjelo

----------


## brane

na svaku sjedalicu se legne da bi se što čvršće i što bolje montirala i "sklopila" sa sjedalom :D 
ja imam twinga u kojem perfektno leži maxi cosi priori

ako imaš problema javi se...vrlo rado ću ti pomoć...
koja sjedalica je u pitanju???

----------


## Ancica

ako se dobro sjecam, kod twinga je najveci problem sa sjedalicama za novorodence.

(ak ja sad nisam zabrljala - twingo je onaj ciji vezovi za pojas izlaze iz samog sjedista, ne iz prijeloma izmjedu sjedosta i naslona, ne?   :Embarassed:  )

----------


## koka

Mi imamo citroen saxo i mene zanima koja sjedalica bi u njega najbolje pasala i od koliko kila da uzmem i kad sobzirom da se josip još uvijek vozi u jaju,a i ima oko 7kg.Kumovi nam obećali kupit pa ja rekla da uzmu od 9kg pa dalje.E sad koju, to je pitanje!

----------


## Ancica

Odi u soping skup s kumovima i isprobajte sjedalice u tvom autu.  Nemoj da kupuju na slijepo, moze se desiti da potrose lovu a da ti sjedalica uopce ne odgovara.

Btw, zakaj je vec sad kupujete?  Imas jos bar cetiri mjeseca prije nego sto ce ti zatrebati.

----------


## koka

Ma oni žive u Puli pa će doć za božić i rekli da bi je kupili.

----------


## Ancica

ok, onda odite zajedno u soping  :Smile:

----------


## brane

> ako se dobro sjecam, kod twinga je najveci problem sa sjedalicama za novorodence.
> 
> (ak ja sad nisam zabrljala - twingo je onaj ciji vezovi za pojas izlaze iz samog sjedista, ne iz prijeloma izmjedu sjedosta i naslona, ne?   )


je problem je sjedalica za novorođenče
i ispravno govoriš Ancice, kod twinga pojasi "izlaze" iz sjedala

----------


## nikulson

Da li netko ima iskustva koja sjedalica najbolje pase u Citroen Xaru. (osim citroenovih)
hvala?

----------


## ifi

U Xsaru se odlično fiksira Chiccova 0-18

----------


## nikulson

Hvala, Ifi.
Jos me zanima ako mi netko moze reci razliku izmedju Maxi cosi priori i priori xp. Da li je razlika noviji model dizajn ili sigurnost?
Hvala

----------


## mamaja

Koja sjedalica vam treba, koliko bebač ima kila? 
Prije nego kupiš sjedalicu svakako zamoli da ju isprobaš u autu.

----------


## nikulson

mamaja imas pm

----------


## nikulson

Nika je sad 4 god ali ima 20kg i visoka je 107 cm, ona je presla u booster jer se njena sjedalica skrsila (pukla je kopča) , pa uskoro za Jakova trebamo novu sjedalicu

----------


## brane

> Hvala, Ifi.
> Jos me zanima ako mi netko moze reci razliku izmedju Maxi cosi priori i priori xp. Da li je razlika noviji model dizajn ili sigurnost?
> Hvala


maxi cosi priori je stariji model od priori xp
razlika:
maxi cosi priori:
-teže se pomiču pojasi na naslonu sjedalice iz manjeg u veći utor
-drugačija je kopča za pričvrstit donji dio pojasa koji ne ide u "crvenu" kopču na naslonu sjedalice

maxi cosi priori xp:
-vrlo lako i jednostavno se miču pojasevi iz utora u utor
-i ima dodatnu kopču za zatezanje donjeg dijela pojasa koji ne ide na naslon sjedalice

----------


## mamaja

Ah, sad mi je jasnije. Jedino ne znam u čemu sad vozite Jakova. Jel vam sadašnja sjedalica do 9 ili do 13 kg. Jakov je velik, ali ne smije u sjedalicu od 9-18 kg (koja se montira okrenuta prema naprijed) dok se ne bude mogao sam dignuti na noge. Dotad mora biti okrenut prema nazad. Ako vam je sadašnja sjedalica do 13 kg, s novom nemojte žuriti, a ako je do 9 kg, kupite kombiniranu (to je ona koja se može okrenuti u oba smjera).

----------


## nikulson

Mamaja koju ti imas, mozes mi ju isprobati u autu kada dodjem?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mamaja

Ja imam Brevi, ne bi ti ju prepiručila. Kupila sam je zato što sam morala kupiti kombiniranu. Da je onda imao 9 kg ne bih je sigurno kupila.
Kada dolaziš? Možemo se naći i isprobati.

----------


## Janoccka

Moja Brevi Grand prix i Citroen Xsara si savršeno pašu! Doduše, je malo teže montirati ju, ali MM to obavi sam u trenu. 
Dakle, treba imati i odgovarajućeg muža! Jel tako mamaja :belj:

----------


## mamaja

Ajde prestani se hvaliti tim SMom   :Razz:

----------


## Janoccka

Pa kada nećeš ti   :Grin:

----------


## Ancica

> Nika je sad 4 god ali ima 20kg i visoka je 107 cm, ona je presla u booster jer se njena sjedalica skrsila (pukla je kopča) , pa uskoro za Jakova trebamo novu sjedalicu


Dobro da je presla u booster, klinci u pravilu kad doguraju do 18 kg MORAJU ici u booster jer na nasem trzistu nema sjedalice u koju se djeca vezu integralnim pojasom (pojasom sjedalice) a koje su dizajnirane za klince mase vise od 18 kg.

Problem je u tome sto je sjedalica, skup sa svojim pojasom, dizajnirana da moze podnijeti da je povuce dijete mase do 18 kg ako dode do sudara, ali je moguce da nece izdrzati, mehanizam ili plastika, ako je dijete teze.

Znaci, klince drzati u sjedalici s integralnim pojasom sto dulje, ali ne kada dostignu vise od 18 kg - tada ih prebaciti u booster.

----------


## Barbi

Opet imam pitanje: Imate li iskustva s montiranjem sjedalice 0-13 u Škodu Favorit? 
Naime, prijatelji su dobili Gracovu sjedalicu 0-13 i ne uspijevaju je montirati jer su pojasevi u Favoritki prekratki i jednostavno kad se pojas provuče gdje treba na sjedalici nije dosta dug da bi se mogao zakopčati. Sad ne znaju da li bi možda uspjeli montirati u auto neki drugi model sjedalice i uopće ne znaju šta da rade?

Kad je idući pregled sjedalica?

----------


## casper

Idući pregled je u Varaždinu 19.11. i u Zagrebu 26.11.
Nadam se da ćete doči na jedan.

----------


## Ancica

> Opet imam pitanje: Imate li iskustva s montiranjem sjedalice 0-13 u Škodu Favorit? 
> Naime, prijatelji su dobili Gracovu sjedalicu 0-13 i ne uspijevaju je montirati jer su pojasevi u Favoritki prekratki i jednostavno kad se pojas provuče gdje treba na sjedalici nije dosta dug da bi se mogao zakopčati. Sad ne znaju da li bi možda uspjeli montirati u auto neki drugi model sjedalice i uopće ne znaju šta da rade?


Barbi, kratki pojas je problem u dosta modela vozila i ako je kratki pojas za jednu sjedalicu, vjerojatno ce biti kratki i za drugu.  Postoji sjedalica (ubi me sad kak se zove, nemrem se sjetit   :Embarassed:  ) koja ima alternativne utore, na dnu sjedalice, bas za slucaj kada je pojas prekratki za standardne utore na gornjoj strani donjeg dijela sjedalice.

Al prije nego idu trazit takvu sjedalicu, nek probaju slijedece:

Neka prvo provuku pojas kroz sve utore na sjedalici kak proizvodac nalaze bez da ukopcavaju pojas u vez - vidi sliku.

Onda neka isprave sjedalicu tako da je dno sjedalice uz sjediste i utisnu je u sjediste sto vise mogu, dok ne uspiju ukopcati pojas u vez u sjedistu i onda jos dodatno zategnu pojas (mada je prednost kratkog pojasa ta sto kad se jednom sjedalica namjesti, ne treba zatezati pojas previse i nece se razmrdati tijekom voznje  :Smile:  ) - vidi sliku. Ponekad ce sjedalica kada se ovako montira biti prestrma pa onda treba uzeti onaj dio koji je uz naslon sjedista i podignuti ga prema gore tako da se dobije nagib naslona od 45 stupnjeva.  Ili jos bolje, podmetnuti nesto ispod sjedalice kod naslona da se podesi nagib.  Al ovo zadnje je obicno problem kod kratkih pojaseva jer otezava  ukopcavanje pojasa u vez.

Ako mogu, nek dodu na pregled pa da im cure i decki pomognu.

----------


## Barbi

Hvala puno, ovo ću im prenijeti, a doći će sigurno na pregled 26. 11.
Je li kod Boćarskog?

----------


## brane

a da nabave ovako nesto...
ovo je za Graco 0-13kg

----------


## Ancica

> Hvala puno, ovo ću im prenijeti, a doći će sigurno na pregled 26. 11.
> Je li kod Boćarskog?


Ne, u Heinzelovoj 98, na prakiralistu ispred zgrade MUP-a.

----------


## Ancica

> a da nabave ovako nesto...
> ovo je za Graco 0-13kg
> 
> graco postolje


brane, problem je s ovakvim postoljem sto se (prilicno sam sigurna) sjedalica isto treba obmotati gornjim dijelom pojasa pa na isti problem nailazis.  Al trebalo bi provjeriti je li se moze nabaviti ono s "nogom" koja se podmetne izmedu vrha naslona sjedalice i poda, mislim da sam ih negdje vidjela, noviji model, al nisam ziher da je gracov.  Onda ne treba obmotavanje pojasa oko sjedalice pa se samim time rjesava problem prekratkog pojasa.

Dobra ti je ideja, samo treba potraziti to gracovo postolje "s nogom", ako postoji.

----------


## la11

mislim da je to gore postolje s nogom,čini mi se da se ovo naprijed bež boje izvuče van

----------


## nikulson

Nasa Baby safety od 0-13 ima utore i sa donje strane,uputstva ne znam gdje su (kupljena prije skoro 4 godine) ali na njoj ima slika gdje je nacrtano da pojas moze ici i u gornje(preko nogica) ili u donje utore

----------


## Ancica

> Nasa Baby safety od 0-13 ima utore i sa donje strane,uputstva ne znam gdje su (kupljena prije skoro 4 godine) ali na njoj ima slika gdje je nacrtano da pojas moze ici i u gornje(preko nogica) ili u donje utore


E to je ta!  Fala!

----------


## nikulson

zaboravih dodati, mislim da je baka tu sjedalicu vozila u Skodi favorit,tako da sigurno stane

----------


## koka

Ima li kakve šanse da se jedan pregled autosjedalica održi i u Zadru?

----------


## aries24

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...eID=116434%230

http://www.adac.de/Tests/Kindersiche...eID=116445%230

Ovo su linkovi sa ADAC-a, na njemačkom doduše, ali da se skužiti, prvi je za 2004., a drugi za ovu god. Mi smo po tom lani kupili Bebe Confort Creatis u TL i zadovoljni smo. Inače, meni je ADAC autoritet u tim stvarima. Mislim da i HAK objavljuje njihove rezultate u svojoj reviji, tražila sam na njihovoj stranici, nemaju nikakve testove, ali može im se poslati upit na mail pa pošalju.

----------


## casper

Koka, Zadar je u planu. Ali tek kad malo sunce jače zasja  :Razz:

----------


## Mamaitata

> brane prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a da nabave ovako nesto...
> ovo je za Graco 0-13kg
> 
> graco postolje
> 
> 
> ...


Mi imamo to postolje sa "nogom". Kupili smo ga u TL na Zitnjaku u doba kada smo otkrili i onu jeftiniju varijantu bez atesta (Ancica zna...) i po uputstvima se samo postolje veze pojasom (ne ide oko sjedalice). 
U svakom slucaju, postolje je prakticna stvar i drago nam je da smo investirali u njega. Da nam nije naisla nenadana beba br. 2 ponudili bi ti ga, ovako.....jos ce to pricekati  :Smile:

----------


## internetMum

Pitanjce.

Planiramo kupiti autosjedalicu (onu do 12 god. 36 kg, tak nešto).

Vidjela sam da postoje 2 vrste sjedalica:
   -one sjedalice u kojoj se dijete veže pojasom od auta (te sam nedavno otkrila)
   -one kojima se pojasom veže sjedalica, a dijete se veže pojasom od  sjedalice

Koje su bolje tj. sigurnije? Naravno, uvjet mi je i da se sjedalica nakraju može rastaviti tako da mi ostane onaj dio koji ide samo pod guzu

Ajde prosvjetlite me, pametnice moje

----------


## mamaja

Sjedalice u koje se dijete veže pojasom automobila su za djecu od 18 kg na dalje, a sjedalice u koje se dijete veže pojasom od sjedalice su za djecu do 18 kg. Postoje sjedalice koje su kombinirane, tj. imaju obje mogućnosti.
Kupuješ za malog princa? Koliko je težak?

----------


## internetMum

Frajer ima 14,300 kg. Ova sjedalica mu je mala - glava mu već prelazi sjedalicu.

One koje sam vidjela da se djeca vežu pojasom od auta mi izgledaju nesigurne. Mislim, ako auto naglo zakoči, dijete i sjedalica krenu naprijed, a sjedalica još klizne na dijete koje ima pojas od auta.

Koliko su sigurne one sjedalice iz kataloga npr. Neckermanna ili Quelle?
Evo, u Neckermannu je sjedalica od 9-36 kg i dijete se veže pojasom od sjedalice.

Mamaja, helppppp

----------


## mamaja

Ne znam za te sjedalice iz Neckermanna i Quella, ali ja ih ne bi kupovala zato što ih se ne može isprobati u autu prije kupnje. To je jako važno, da sjedalica dobro paše uz tvoj auto.
On je već velik i ako je još u sjedalici do 13 kg, morate pod hitno kupiti novu.
Sjedalice koje se vežu pojasom automobila nisu nesigurne, nego su predviđene za djecu od 18 kg (min 15 kg, ali bolje od 18 kg) i dijete preko 18 kg mora u takvu sjedalicu.
S obzirom da ste vi već prešli 14 kg, možda bi bilo najbolje kupiti kombiniranu sjedalicu koja ima integrirane pojaseve, ali koji se mogu skiniti kada dijete dosegne 18 kg i onda dijete vezati pojasom automobila. To su sjedalice za 9-36 kg.

----------


## Ancica

internetMum, u kojoj je sjedalici sada Princ?  U onoj za novorodence koja se montira prema nazad, ili za malo dijete koja se montira prema naprijed?

Ako je u ovoj za novorodence onda definitivno treba preci u sjedalicu za malo dijete.  Ako je u sjedalici za malo dijete, onda je OK u njoj dok mu sredina usiju ne dode do vrha naslona.

Nemoj ga stavljati u booster (sjedalicu u kojoj se dijete direktno veze pojasom vozila) dok ne dogura do barem 15 kg, a pozeljno 18.

Sto se tice cinjenice da se u boosteru dijete veze direktno pojasom vozila i da se sami booster ne veze zasebno za sjediste, nemoj se brinuti o tome.  Ako ti je dijete dovoljno tesko (apsolutni minimum je 15 kg), u slucaju sudara pojas vozila ce se zakociti kada na njega djeluju dijete (i sjedalice) i oni nece poletiti prema naprijed bez obzira sto ih ti, u normalnim okolnostima kada na pojas ne djeluje sila kakva bi djelovala u sudaru, mozes pomaknuti. Kod boostera je u principu najvaznije da dijete, osim da bude dovoljno tesko, bude i ispravno vezano (po uputama proizvodaca) i pojas dobro zategnut tijekom voznje.

Al ovo ce ti trebat tek kad tvoj Princ bude spreman za selidbu u booster.  Za sada jos uvijek nije.

Ako pak Princ preraste ovu sjedalicu prije nego dogura do 15 kg, onda trebate razmotriti ovo sto je predlozila Mamaja, odnosno da potrazite kombinirane sjedalice koje imaju integralni pojas za djecu do 18 kg, a koji se moze ukloniti i sjedalica koristiti kao booster kada dijete presisa 18 kg. I Mamaja ti je odlicno rekla sto se tice kupovine sjedalica preko kataloga.  Ovih kombiniranih imas i u ducanima.

----------


## internetMum

Ok, znači kombiniranu kupujemo. Imate kakvu provjerenu inf. koju? Mislim, ima ih puno, a cijene variraju.

I puuuno hvala na tako detaljnim odgovorima. Super ste obadvije (Mamaja i Ancica)   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Ancica

internetMum, a zakaj se zurite da je kupite?  Je li sredina Princevih usiju presla vrh naslona sjedalice?  U kojoj je on sjedalici?

----------


## Mihovil

Ja imam jedno pitanje. Moji roditelji su kupili za svoj auto (Opel Astra) sjedalicu od 9-18 kg za mog bebača jer sam ih uspjela uvjeriti o važnosti vožnje uvijek i bez iznimke u autosjedalici. Sjedalica je Mothers choice. No imamo problem kod montiranja jer je pojas od auta predugačak pa je ne mogu dobro učvrstiti, jer na sjedalici nema mogućnost da se nekako pritegne (kao na mojoj Maxi cosi priori xp).  Da li se pojas od auta na neki način može ipak zategniti ? Kada smo kupovali sjedalicu nismo na žalost o tome razmišljali.

Da li je u planu i pregled sjedalica u Bjelovaru?

----------


## brane

onaj dio koji ti izlazi iz sjedala auta tj.donji dio pojasa slobodno zavrti dok ga dobro ne stegnes i tek onda kad se max. skrati dužina pojasa ukopčaj drugi dio pojasa koji si provukla kroz utore sjedalice....

nadam se da si shvatila o čemu ti govorim...  :Love:

----------


## Mihovil

mislim da jesam. Sutra idem k njima pa ću probati i nadam se da ću uspjeti.

Hvala

----------


## Ancica

> Ja imam jedno pitanje. Moji roditelji su kupili za svoj auto (Opel Astra) sjedalicu od 9-18 kg za mog bebača jer sam ih uspjela uvjeriti o važnosti vožnje uvijek i bez iznimke u autosjedalici. Sjedalica je Mothers choice. No imamo problem kod montiranja jer je pojas od auta predugačak pa je ne mogu dobro učvrstiti, jer na sjedalici nema mogućnost da se nekako pritegne (kao na mojoj Maxi cosi priori xp).  Da li se pojas od auta na neki način može ipak zategniti ? Kada smo kupovali sjedalicu nismo na žalost o tome razmišljali.


Jel hoces reci da ne postoji nikakva kopca koja bi zakocila pojas kada ga zategnes, ili da je vez od pojasa (onaj dio u kojeg se ukopcava pojas) previsoko pa ide do utora za pojas u sjedalici i ne dopusta da se pojas dovoljno zategne?

Ako je ovo drugo, onda stos na koji ti je brane ukazala moze biti od pomoci.

Ali ako je problem u tome sto nema kopce za fiksiranje pojasa onda zavrtanje trake veza nece pomoci.

Nasla sam slike Mother's choice sjedalica ali na zalost nije vidljivo iz njih da li ima kopcu za fiksiranje ili ne.




> Da li je u planu i pregled sjedalica u Bjelovaru?


Nazalost ne u skoroj buducnosti.  Upoznali smo u svibnju jednog jako dobrog cajosa iz Bjelovara, mislim da je iz Bjelovarskog ureda za sigurnost u prometu, koji je pokazao veliki interes za akcije o autosjedalicama u vasem kraju.  Al nazalost u Bjelovaru nemamo Roda (odnosno clanova/ica Udruge RODA), a bez lokalnih Roda nam je tesko organizirat pregled.

----------


## Mihovil

brat i ja smo proučavali upute i našli smo kopču za koju do sada nismo znali čemu služi pa smo skužili da bi to trebala biti kopča za fiksiranje pojasa. Učvrstili smo pojas koliko smo god mogli i čini mi se da je sada OK.

Da li se može znati ime tog jako dobrog cajoša?

----------


## Ancica

Uh, casper bi mozda znala ime cajosa, ja nazalost, senilna kakva jesam, zaboravila   :Embarassed:  Al bio je bas drag.  I, ak se dobro sjecam, jedini bas voljan zasukati rukave i isprobati montirati sjedalicu.  Ovo je bilo kad smo bili kod MUP-ovaca odrzati mini-tecaj o autosjedalicama u Zagrebu.  Spomenuo je kako im je godina pocela katastrofalno (ovo je bilo u svibnju), imali su vec tada veliki broj poginulih i nastradalih u saobracajkama, ukljucujuci i jednu malu bebu, a nije ni pola godine bilo proslo, i bas je bio pogoden zbog toga.

Kak ste montirali kopcu, ste dobro pratili upute?  Pitam jer ih cesto roditelji krivo montiraju.  Jel mi mozes otprilike opisati gdje ste je stavili (ali ne trebas ako si siguran da je montirana po uputama)?  Jel sjedalica jos uvijek montirana suprotno smjeru voznje (vidjela sam da je za montiranje u oba smjera)?

----------


## Mihovil

Sjedalicu smo montirali u smjeru vožnje jer moj sin se jedino tako želi voziti u njoj. Inače plače i vrišti. Znam da bi se djeca do godine dana trebala voziti suprotno smjeru vožnje, ali on jednostavno pošizi pa sam pomislila da je bolje da se vozi ovako. Da li možda postupam krivo?  

Pojas smo zategnuli koliko smo mogli i stegnuli tom kopčom koja se nalazi na nekoj špagici. Mislim da je dobro, ali sam zato pitala za ime tog policajca. No otići ću ja sama u taj ured za sigurnost u prometu pa ću se raspitati i netko će mi sigurno pomoći i pregledati sjedalicu.

----------


## Ancica

Neznam bas da li ce ti moci pomoci ali ovaj policajac (trazi ga u odjelu za sigurnost u prometu) je barem na jednu nasjeo.

Ovo kaj si nasla, na spagici, je tocno to, kopca za fiksiranje pojasa.  Namjesti se tako (kod vecine sjedalica koje je imaju, al treba provjerit upute) da se pojas provuce kroz utore na sjedalici po uputama proizvodaca.  I onda se jednom nogom klekne u sjedalicu (bolje onom koja je blize vratima tako da si okrenuta prema unutrasnjosti auta, utisne sjedalica svom snagom u sjediste a pojas zateze iznad veza sto vise mozes, pa kad ne mozes vise onda jos malo   :Wink:  i zakacis kopcu odmah iznad veza (u kojeg se ukopca pojas) preko gornje trake pojasa (znaci ne preko obje).  To ce sprijeciti da tak fino zategnuti pojas proklizi kroz vez i olabavi donji dio trake i time i sjedalicu.

Ako si dobro zategnula i zakacila, sjedalica se ne bi trebala moci mrdnuti.

Jos ce ti biti lakse ako to radis u ekipi - uzmi TM i neka on naklekne na sjedalicu a ti povlaci i stavi kopcu.

Kolko je Mihovil tezak?  Jel se moze samostalno povuci u stajaci polozaj?

----------


## Mihovil

Mihovil je 9,5 kg i može se samostalno povući u stajaći položaj. Hvala na ovako podrobnom opisu montiranja sjedalice. Puno mi je pomoglo.

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Imam i ja jedno pitanje za cure od sjedalica!
Naime, moj Maksić je sad 3 mjeseca i već 8 kg i kad mu obućem skafander i stavim ga u onu nosiljku/sjedalicu od Graco kolica- samo s trepavicama može micati i to ga jaaaaaako ljuti.
Danas mi je frendica rekla da si kupim veliku autosjedalicu (koju sam ja planirala kupiti tek kad on bude mogao sjediti) i da je stavim u ležeći položaj i da mi tako Maks može biti!
Predložila mi je Maxi Cosipriori xp (ja fakat nemam pojma o autosjedalicama). Imamo Renault Lagunu pa me zanima jel ta sjedalica uopće paše u taj auto? Jel Maks može ovako sigurno ležati u sjedalici i jel to izvedivo?
 :?

----------


## casper

Danijela, mislim da ti je prijateljica dala los savjet.
Djeca su te dobi, osim po kg, u toj vrsti sjedalice i zbog njihovog fizickog stupnja razvoja.
Dok se Maks ne bude mogao ustati trebao bi se voziti u sjedalici za novorodence i to okrenut u suprotan smjer voznje.

Za izbjegavanje svog problema imas nekoliko mogucnosti.
Prvo je, da mu skines skafander ili slicne debele stvari jer nikada pojas neces moci dobro stegnuti. Kada u visini kljucne kosti mozes provuci samo 1 prst onda je dobro. Ako idu 2 previse je.
Druga stvar je da provjeris da li ti je sadasnja Gracova  sjedalica do 10 ili do 13 kg. Ako je do 10, s obzirom na velikog decka trebala bi mozda uzeti tu vecu.
Ili mozda, kao trece da potrazis tzv. kombiniranu sjedalicu koja se koristi i na novorodencad i za malu djecu. To je od 0 do 18 kg.
One se prvo vrijeme koriste okrenute u suprotnom smjeru voznje, a kasnije se okrene i montira u smjeru voznje.

Samo kod njih obrati paznju na to da se moze voziti u suprotnom smjeru do 13 kg.

----------


## Janoccka

MaxyCosy Priori XP se smije montirati samo u smjeru vožnje i definitivno još nije za vas.
Nije mi jasno kako ju to tvoja prijateljica misli polegnuti - mislim jasno mi je, ali autosjedalica se uvijek mora montirati prema uputama proizvođača! 
U subotu je pregled autosjedalica, pa bi možda bilo zgodno da dođeš kako bi ti cure sve objasnile i pokazale na licu mjesta!

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Hvala cure!

----------


## Arwen

imam i ja pitanja kada će opet biti pregled autostolica
u Splitu,ja sam na otoku ali bi nastojala doći i zanimao bi me 
tečaj o autostolicama može li doći tko hoče ili?
i još nešto ima 109cm i 21kg može li u booster

----------


## internetMum

Autosjedalica je čini mi se Graco (baš sam zaboravna). 
Hm, čini mi se da mu uha ne dođu do visine sjedalice (samo gornji dio glave strši van)

----------


## kovke

Podižem!
U katalogu od ipercoopa nalazi se sjedalica Mothers choice i dođe 249,00 kn. Ništa drugo nije precizirano, no nije sad to ni bitno. Hoću pitat Mihovila, je li se pokazala kao dobra ili...

----------


## kovke

i još sam gledala to je australska marka i zadovoljava njihove standarde, a da li i onaj ECE R44/03

----------


## brane

> Podižem!
> U katalogu od ipercoopa nalazi se sjedalica Mothers choice i dođe 249,00 kn. Ništa drugo nije precizirano, no nije sad to ni bitno. Hoću pitat Mihovila, je li se pokazala kao dobra ili...


katastrofalna je u svakom pogledu
moje skromno mišljenje 8)

----------


## kovke

hvala ti na brzom odgovoru. to sam i mislila, cijena je jako sumnjiva

----------


## spajalica

evo podižem i ja,
mm i ja se dvoumimo kupiti isofix ili ne. razmisljali smo o Romer-u s obzirom da su njihove autosjedalice jako hvaljene. e sad nas problem je da imamo novog Clia, mislim Clio III, a mm ce za mjesec dva dobiti Golf-a V. Autosjedalicu bi kupili ovih dana , pa ne mozemo probati je na oba auta, a zanima me  s obzirom na iskustva da li ta autosjedalica dobro sjeda u Golfa i u Clia. doduse za ovaj drugi auto mozemo isprobati a tu nailazimo na drugi problem. gdje u ZGB-u dozvoljavaju isprobati autosjedalicu na auto pri kupnji. za Kiku znam da ne, a koliko sam cula ni TL.
hvala

----------


## Janoccka

Spajalice, odgovorila sam ti na pp ali je on još uvijek kod mene u outboxu  :?

U svakom slučaju dobro da si ovdje postavila pitanje! Ako ćete kupiti isofix onda je bitno jedino da obadva auta imaju isofix. Isofix autosjedalice se puno jednostavnije montiraju u automobil, pa bi to vama vjerojatno bila velika prednost, ako si to možete priuštiti, jer ćete seliti autosjedalicu iz auta u auto.

----------


## spajalica

a ništ mi je kupimo a onda na pregledu provjerimo na oba auta  :Wink:

----------


## spajalica

uf tipfeler nist=nista
i naravno hvala na odgovoru

----------


## Ancica

samo mala ispravka - nije neophodno da oba auta imaju isofix jer bi se sve isofix sjedalice trebale moci ucvrstiti u vozilo i direktno pojasom automobila (naravno, po uputama proizvodaca).

----------


## Iva M.

Podižem.
Da li netko zna koja sjedalica (9-18 kg) paše u Mazdu 6?

----------


## mamabanana

jel ima tko iskustava s autosjedalicom creatis od bebe conforta?
i još nešto - nekako mi se učinilo da je teško naći te najmanje sjedalice (0-13kg) sa isofix sustavom (koji mi imamo u autu, ali kaj nam to vrijedi ak ne možemo kupiti tu bazu), čini mi se da to ima samo za veće bebe. zna li netko koja AS ima taj sustav, a da je ujedno za male bebe?

----------


## Ancica

> Podižem.
> Da li netko zna koja sjedalica (9-18 kg) paše u Mazdu 6?


Ako pogledas na portalima proizvodaca, cesto ces naci popis vozila za koje su njihove sjedalice dobre. Onako ovlas sam isla gledat samo kod maxi Cosija i vidjela da njihova je. Pogledaj i kod drugih.

----------


## Iva M.

Ancica, hvala ti na trudu. Nisam znala da proizvođači daju i takve podatke na svojim stranicama. Ionako sam mislila na njihov tobi pa će to valjda biti ok, ali ću ipak tražiti da ju probam montirati. A kaj to moram sama ili će mi netko od prodavača pomoći?? Mislim, nisam nikad, ne vjerujem da ću uspjeti ni gledajući upute.. Hmm?  :?

----------


## Ancica

Upute, barem za maxi-cosijeve sjedalice, su prilicno jednostavne ali bi ti i prodavaci trebali moci pomoci.

----------


## megalo

pliz pomagajte!! ja pametna isla neki dan prati navlake sa AS.. i krenula skidat navlaku (za koju pise da je PERIVA U MASINI), medutim nisam je mogla skinuti preko kopce... i onda umjesto da sam malo recnula navlaku i skinula.. ja sam pametna (jos se ne mogu nacudit sama sebi :? ) isla rastavljati kopcu... cijeli mehanizam se razletio   :Crying or Very sad:  
i kad sam konacno slozila to sve nazad skuzila sam da su oni "pipci" u plastici pukli... za sad sam ju uspijela prikrpat sa izolirkom, ali to nije rjesenje!!
jel ima negdje za kupiti "rezervnih" kopci?? 
ps radi se o brevi sjedalicama (2 komada s istim problemom   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------


## srecica

Megalo mislim da je zastupnik za Brevi Baby Media Shop http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/kontakt.php pa ih probaj kontaktirati, ako jesu oni bi ti trebali naruciti te kopce
ili pisi direktno na http://www.brevi.eu/

Ova verzija sa izolir trakom nije za voznju.

----------


## tigger

Molim sručnjakine za autosjedalice da kažu dali je autosjedalica bertonne koja dolazi s modelom iz 2008 kolica, zelena . Ne znam koji model dobra ili ne? kakav je stav o njihovim sjedalicama?

----------


## Ancica

Jel  nosi atest? Jel odgovara tvojem vozilu? Do koje kilaze ide (10 kg ili 13 kg)?

----------


## Lutonjica

koliko sam vidjela po netu, to nije autosjedalica, vec samo nosiljka.
dakle, nije za koristenje u autu

----------


## Lutonjica

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...668251b361b6ac

----------


## tigger

Hvala na info, javite ak još nešto saznate!!

----------

